

Get All Angry Birds Levels in Chrome HTML5 Version with a quick hack - wesbos
http://wesbos.com/all-levels-html5-angry-birds/

======
wesbos
If you dont want to hit the page, just copy and paste this code :)

javascript: var i = 0; while (i<=69) {
localStorage.setItem('level_star_'+i,'3'); i++; } window.location.reload();

------
frzn
Its legit :)

